# Lincoln Sparrow



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi folks, My daughter in law called me at work tonight to tell me one of her neighborhood children had found a small bird and ran to her house to tell her about it,. My grand daughter Desiree has told everyone she knows that we "rehab birds and squirrels". Well, word does get around I guess.

Anyway,I instructed her to isolate it in a warm quiet spot till I could retrieve it. 

It is missing its tail feathers, and alert but breathing irregularly. I suspect a cat got a hold of it and it managed to get away?

I checked for further wounds, and saw none. No bleeding. I gave it amoxicillin in liquid form, and placed it in a small bird carrier on a heating pad and plan on checking it regularly. The dosage I believe is every 4 hours if I am not mistaken...correct me if I am wrong on this.

We have a couple of ill (flu type) grandkids at home as well, so it will be along night with the bird, and the boys (Coolpigeon and Hawkmaster).

I checked Nebraska birds, and found the one that looks very much like the bird injured:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Victor,
Sounds like you have a long night ahead of you.
I've always given amoxicillin every 12 hours.
Heating pad on low, w/carrier half on and half off.
Do you think the bird is a young one?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Charis,

Thanks for responding. 

It appears to be a youngster, but then again, I have never rescued a Lincoln sparrow. I did release a regular house sparrow a year or so ago for the same affliction.

I will admisiter per your recommended dosage.

I was thinking in terms of a small Starling we had a year ago, and lost. I think I was told on Starling Talk every 4 hours for him at the time if I am correct.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good luck with the sparrow, Victor. I know it is in good hands with you and your family.

I agree that the meds should be given twice per day. The bird looks plenty big/old enough to be completely self feeding and drinking, so hopefully you just need to do the meds and give it time to recover and grow a new tail.

Terry

PS: Nevermind about my self feeding comment .. I just realized that the picture you posted was not one of the actual bird. Still, I do hope that the little rescue is self feeding .. makes life a whole lot easier for you and for the bird.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Victor, I would dose every 12 hours but if you are more comfortable with every 4 hours, you should do that. There is more than one way to reach the same result.
Any bird would be lucky that you are there.
FYI on July 4 or there about, I have a squirrel story to post. YOu more than anyone will appreciate it. 
Good luck with the little Sparrow.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> PS: Nevermind about my self feeding comment .. I just realized that the picture you posted was not one of the actual bird. Still, I do hope that the little rescue is self feeding .. makes life a whole lot easier for you and for the bird.


If he makes it through the critical night, I will post an actual picture of him.He was very responsive to the medicine dropper. 



Charis said:


> FYI on July 4 or there about, I have a squirrel story to post. YOu more than anyone will appreciate it.


Bev and I look very much forward to seeing your post.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Stll here*

Good morning,

We were able to get some sleep so grateful for that.

I checked on the Lincoln Sparow at 7:30 this moring and he is alive and alert.He was quite receptve to his oral liquid medication of amoxicillan.

Being both a seed and insect eater, I plan to give in some exact formula with sone seeds mixed in to give him some nourishment. The way he opened up to the liquid, he must be hungry.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Victor - so glad this little guy found his way to you. I think I would go with the every 12 hours for the amoxicillin too but my experience with this med is very limited so I will cede to others more familiar with it.

The exact will be fine for this little one but you can also get a couple of jars of Gerber's #2 chicken baby food and give him 2-3 (1 cc diabetic) syringes of this for added protein. We raised many babies on this product. Also, pop in a few little pieces of grape or cherries during the day to help his bones.

I'm sorry to hear the boys are sick. Please give them my love.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Victor!

Wishing FAST HEALINGS FOR ALL with LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!!

Sure hope your little Sparrow does well! I know we will all look forward to positive updates!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I regret to inform you the little bird did not make it past noon. I believe the poison reached its sysytem too late for the antibiotics to do it any much good.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor, I'm very sorry to hear about your little rescue. I know that this little
one felt safe and protected in your care and was at least able to pass in
peace.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks fp. I was so happy to see it so perky this morning. It takes a lot out of you when you try and the situation takes a quick turn fir the worse,

I still remember all the few I helped and the ones I have lost as well.That is what weighs heavy.

I plan on restocking my rehab bag and keep it in the trunk so I can travel with it and can have it for a faster response if sudden emergencies should arise again.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I am really sorry.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Victor, I'm sorry too. It never gets any easier.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Maggie, Bev was up for the most part with our ill boys, so she slept in with them.

I ran up to Walgreens to ask about a 1cc diabetic syringe, and the first question the pharmacist asked me was ,"what do you intend to do with it and do you have a written prescription?"

I told her I did not know one was needed.(what ever was I thinking?) and that it was for bird rehab.

I don't think she believed me. She did say that they sell them in 100's only, made a "face " and went to answer her phone.

When I got home, Bev was up, and I told her what happened. She said, the way I was dressed and her not knowing me, she probably thought I was intending to use it for illegal drug use.Ok, I was unshaven, and wearing some worn jeans, but darn it, why do people have to place labels on one another?

I am at work now in dress clothes and a tie. I bet she would have "given" me one just to be nice. I'm just venting.

Bev found a 1cc syringe that has a needle that can be easily taken off, in her rehab box when she nursed a box turtle back to health years ago. 

It will be sterilized again and placed in my resource bag.

The boys are doing better today and keeping a low profile indoors...no swimming or playing outdoors for now.

You are so right Charis.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor, check out the A-Z pet supply folks in this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

They have a pretty good deal as they go on 1cc needle-less syringes.
You can also doxycycline for animal bites, they apparently are in ER's 
these days as an alternate to Clavamox/Augmentin.

Don't let it weigh too heavily, Victor. You have your family well trained
to collect the sick and injured and you responded w/hands already full
w/sick children.  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, am sorry to hear you lost the Sparrow, Victor! 

Healing thoughts and hugs!

You mentioned carrying supplies in your vehicle trunk. These wouldn't be the kinds of things affected by weather would they? Of course, out here, heat is such a BIG factor that one has to be very careful!

The sad stories have begun about people and animals due to the heat and human stupidity!

Wishing you and your family ALL THE BEST!!!

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL PIJIES TOO!

Shi & Squeaks


----------

